

How corporate branding has taken over America - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2010/jan/16/naomi-klein-branding-obama-america

======
bootload
_"... 'Lockheed Martin doesn't run the United Slates,' observed a 2004 New
York Times expose. "But it does help run a breathtakingly big part of it ...
It sorts your mail and totals your taxes. It cuts Social Security checks and
counts the United States census. It runs space flights and monitors air
traffic. To make all that happen, Lockheed writes more computer code than
Microsoft ..."_

That last line was a revelation.

~~~
mahmud
Why? Consulting conglomerates churn out a lot of code. Line for line, I would
expect Infosys and Wipro to out produce Microsoft in code, but those guys are
writing custom in-house enterprise apps. Not shrinkwrap software.

